# Long Tailed Cat/Panther Sightings ????



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Up until almost 4 years ago I had never seen one, and I have seen 3 counting the first one like I said almost 4 years ago. 

*1st *- Almost 4 years ago. I was traveling east on I-10 and was located between Crestview/Hwy 85 and Hwy 285. It was early morning just at sunrise. The Cat crossed both west and east bound lanes from north to south in front of me at inside of 30 yards. I was amazed at the ease of movement and obvious power the animal had. The Tail was as long as the Cat's Body. Very Very quick. Guessed it around 100lbs. 

*2nd* - Last Fall. I was traveling whatever the county hwy is that goes from Florala Alabama to Samson Alabama. The Cat was Crossing a clearing on the west side of the highway, between a section of young planted pines and some thick scrub oaks and privet at about 50 yards from the highway. I slowed down and it got gone. Guessed it around 100lbs. 

*3rd* - Last Night. I was traveling from Enterprise Alabama to Dothan Alabama. A guy I work with was following me and we were eastbound on Hwy 92 from Enterprise and just about to get into the community of Clayhatchee Alabama. I noticed movement on the south side of the highway, and instantly the Cat crossed the road from south to north within 10 yards in front of me. I first noticed the length of the tail, which was as long at the cat's body. I got into the brakes pretty good, but the cat crossed just ahead of my truck in my headlights. The guy that was following behind me told me it stopped after crossing the pavement and looked back before entering the woods, and it was very obvious a Large Cat. I guessed it at 80lbs.


I know the topic is somewhat contriversial, but I also know I have seen 3 in my life. I have killed a large number of Bobcats and I know the difference between a Bobcat and the 3 Cats listed above. I drive alot and I seen all three of them while I was driving. I spend alot of time in the woods during deer season but never seen a long tailed cat while in the woods. The deer and Wild Turkey population on the rise is what I feel is helping the Panther comeback or mirgrate into our area. 

Have you ever seen one? If so where, when and how?



.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

we have a massive clay pit and woods behind our house and there used to be three living back there. Doont know about now, this was like 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## airbornebohica (Jan 13, 2011)

I have spent alot of time on Eglin reservation, I've seen numerous cats, bears and deer. They are around here.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

While hunting in Peterman, Al in 2006 I had three larger than bobcats cross the food plot. They were light brown with long tails, guessing to be 60-80 lbs.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Where is Peterman Al?

After typing that I kinda felt weird..........


----------



## Kingme (Jun 10, 2008)

*Panther*

A few years ago I had a panther cross right in front of my truck on Hwy 87 near the Yellow River bridge. Young cat, maybe 60 lbs. Long tail. Beautiful animal.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I haven't seen any big cats in the panhandle but I have seen one "cave" on the bluff of a claypit that had tracks 3-5 times larger than a large bob cat track.

Having been a caretaker of a few dozen exotic cats, I have a decent grasp. If it looks like a hundred pounds, figure it to be 150 in reality... They are some dense muscled animals.

I was hunting a piece of private land south of Paxton for hogs and came up on a little clump of trees that had cat piss scent so heavy it nearly make your eyes water... I am 100% positive it was a cat specie that laid it.

Brent


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Someone I know has a picture of one crossing underneath his tree stand, he said that when he snapped the picture the panther heard it and looked up at him and he nearly pooed his pants. (La Floresta Perdido in the mid 90's)


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

These cats are in oklahoma to ,people call them panthers,but are coming up from mexico and are black mountain lions,,, you can read about them ,,google black mountain lions mexico.....i heard they are as far north as colorado now,,,there is another cat migrating to,, from south of the border it looks alot like a linx,,it stands around 2ft tall pointed ears and has a tail like a ****,,it has white and black rings on it,, around 14in long,,,whats next??? climate change i guess


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

The immigration problem is worse than we thought!


----------



## cmr7rolltide (Jun 23, 2009)

Iv seen a big cat (70lbs plus) in Bullock Co. Alabama a few miles from my old lease. A bit unsetteling indeed.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

gbliz said:


> These cats are in oklahoma to ,people call them panthers,but are coming up from mexico and are black mountain lions,,, you can read about them ,,google black mountain lions mexico.....i heard they are as far north as colorado now,,,there is another cat migrating to,, from south of the border it looks alot like a linx,,it stands around 2ft tall pointed ears and has a tail like a ****,,it has white and black rings on it,, around 14in long,,,whats next??? climate change i guess


Jaguars... several have been spotted well into Arizona coming up from Mexico, so this is likely your cat in Colorado. It's actually petty well known in the southwest that they're making a comeback there. Jaguars can be spotted or black.

Also, a friend of mine from Crestview was just telling me a story recently about running across evidence of large cat tracks that seemed to have stalked a deer path not far from Crestview. He said they were much larger than bobcat tracks. He later found some ground tore up from an attack and blood nearby. He said it was a surreal, game changing revelation... just imagine the hair on your neck when you realize something may be watching you.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Where i hunt in lower Alabama there are Panthers on the property. These cat paw prints are almost the size of a hand. When you sit after dark sometimes you hear them making a screaming sound.


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

when these oklahoma cats roar A.K.A. scream,,a lot of people say they sound like a woman,,erie sound if you ever hear it


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Where i hunt in lower Alabama there are Panthers on the property. These cat paw prints are almost the size of a hand. When you sit after dark sometimes you hear them making a screaming sound.


 
Where in lower Alabama?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Garbo said:


> Up until almost 4 years ago I had never seen one, and I have seen 3 counting the first one like I said almost 4 years ago.
> 
> *1st *- Almost 4 years ago. I was traveling east on I-10 and was located between Crestview/Hwy 85 and Hwy 285. It was early morning just at sunrise. The Cat crossed both west and east bound lanes from north to south in front of me at inside of 30 yards. I was amazed at the ease of movement and obvious power the animal had. The Tail was as long as the Cat's Body. Very Very quick. Guessed it around 100lbs.
> 
> ...


What color were they compared to the ones in south Florida?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Garbo said:


> Where is Peterman Al?
> 
> After typing that I kinda felt weird..........


Just before the overpass on 21, Tunnel Springs.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Last year coming up hwy 19 just south of Chiefland I saw a large black cat! (approx 75-85lbs) At first I noticed the gate at witch it crossed the road and thought that was weird!! Then going past it at 70mph I was amazed as it looked right at me! Beautiful!! And this was in the middle of the day!! I stopped to turn around, and it slowly slipped into the woods! I'll never forget it!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

North of Atmore


----------



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

This is interesting because I have seen two of these large cats in the last couple of years. I haven't said anything because I didn't think anyone would believe it or understand it. The cats I have seen have had long tails like the OP saw, they appeared to be a brown color (not black), and looked to be about 50 to 75 lbs.

I saw the first one about two years ago at night, crossing Gordon Wells Dr. which runs off of Robinson Point Road just south of interstate 10.

I saw the second one this spring crossing the Blackwater Heritage Trail very early in the morning about daybreak.

Dennis


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

I play a biologist at work, and yes, many of you probably have seen panthers traveling through the area. In the immediate area at least there is probably not enough undisturbed territiory to support permanent residents, but there is at least some good corridor space for animals moving from place to place.

Were we run in to arguments is the black panther issue, there are no black panthers, (at least in the wild) and jaguars while possible in south Texas, are very unlikely here and present an entirely different profile than panthers, much 
more stocky, muscular and shorter.

Jagarundis have been confirmed in Florida and can be black, but are much smaller than panthers or jags...

P_


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

prgault said:


> I play a biologist at work, and yes, many of you probably have seen panthers traveling through the area. In the immediate area at least there is probably not enough undisturbed territiory to support permanent residents, but there is at least some good corridor space for animals moving from place to place.
> 
> Were we run in to arguments is the black panther issue, there are no black panthers, (at least in the wild) and jaguars while possible in south Texas, are very unlikely here and present an entirely different profile than panthers, much
> more stocky, muscular and shorter.
> ...


this man speaks the truth, you can book it.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaguarundi

Joraca


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I saw one of these Jagarundis in Walnut Hill about 8 years ago while sitting over a food plot. Looked like a mini panther, but was darker in color, maybe 10lbs or so. Definitely was not a bobcat or a feral house cat.



prgault said:


> I play a biologist at work, and yes, many of you probably have seen panthers traveling through the area. In the immediate area at least there is probably not enough undisturbed territiory to support permanent residents, but there is at least some good corridor space for animals moving from place to place.
> 
> Were we run in to arguments is the black panther issue, there are no black panthers, (at least in the wild) and jaguars while possible in south Texas, are very unlikely here and present an entirely different profile than panthers, much
> more stocky, muscular and shorter.
> ...


----------

